# Moonlight LED on Cichlid Tank?



## mdaniel84 (Jan 28, 2010)

So I was wondering should you put Moonlight LED on a Cichlid Tank, I know fish always need their sleep but I never had a chance to add something like this is it something that should or shouldn't or doesn't make a difference if you add it or not?

Also if you were to add on how do you manage with two light systems moonlight and non moonlight?

Thanks!


----------



## HellYeah (Jan 29, 2010)

Hi,

I actually just bought a moon light LED system on ebay.

From what I readed here, there is absolutly no problem adding such a light system to your tank.

It wont affect your cichlid sleep at all. It also gives a really nice looks to your tank/room.

Regarding the light change, simply use a timer for you daylight and your moonlight. You can take a look at the cora life digital outlet.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

I've run moonlights for 3 years on a cichlid tank and they do fine.


----------



## bowhunter28 (Jan 30, 2010)

*** really been looking into getting some moonlights too. I was thinking the r2 solutions dual extreme. Does anyone have any experience with this?


----------



## mdaniel84 (Jan 28, 2010)

One question I guess I still have is where would you put this now the top of my tank has the day light would you put it right behind this? Or is there a system out there that has both day and moon cause if that is the case tell me where it is and I will buy it!


----------



## eg8r (Jul 28, 2009)

I have been running moonlights on my tank for about 8 months and I wonder when the fish ever sleep! It seems no matter what time of night I wake up and walk past the tank the fish are up and swimming around.

eg8r


----------



## Moody Fish (Sep 20, 2009)

I have been running moonlight LEDs for a while on my argentea tank. They look really nice. I have stuck them on the back of my light unit that I have suspended from the ceiling. I have them on a timer, they come on 15 minutes before the main lights go off and go off at 1.00am. Here is a picture, sorry it isn't great quality, but it gives you an idea what it might look like.

Normal lights.









LEDs


----------



## HellYeah (Jan 29, 2010)

mdaniel84 said:


> One question I guess I still have is where would you put this now the top of my tank has the day light would you put it right behind this? Or is there a system out there that has both day and moon cause if that is the case tell me where it is and I will buy it!


take a look at that!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi ... 0402585497

It seems to be on the same system.

I almost bought it but I didn't because I judged it was easier to put a daylight LED system on a Timer and do the same thing with the moonlight system.

Using this system, you have to change the color manually... both the 2 colors are on the same kit


----------



## fishEH (Sep 15, 2008)

I have LED moonlights on all my tanks. I bought the first one and was happy with everything but the price. My other two LED moonlights are DIY. You can get pre assembled, prewired LED modules for cheap online. I got mine from Superbrightleds.com. I was able to integrate the LEDs into the strip light on my 29. I have a 4' shop light on my 75 and was able to install the LED modules down the middle between the two bulbs. 
As for timers, I have the ZooMed or Coralife(can't remember) digital timer power strip. The moonlights go on when the daylights go off. 
Do a search for DIY Moonlights, you'll find some good threads with pics, including mine.


----------



## mdaniel84 (Jan 28, 2010)

"HELLYEAH" That is sweet I'm going to look into that it's very interesting seeing I goto work at the same time all the time I feel that this light might work for me I will def look into this one.

Thank You so much!


----------



## HellYeah (Jan 29, 2010)

no problem!


----------



## mdaniel84 (Jan 28, 2010)

Ok my tank is def not that big for that lighting system that is really cool though I really like it good find! I might just have to create something like fishEH has done that will be on my project list with my other 10 HA!

Thanks for the ideas and comments I have a more "Coral" look to mine bright colors which I feel would look really nice under a moonlight setting.


----------



## dkbrasher (Oct 11, 2009)

I just installed two Lunar Link LED modules on my tank. I mounted them under the canopy directly in front of my existing lights. I love the subtle blue effect. The only suggestion I have is the instructions say mount one every two feet, but I think one every foot gives better coverage.


----------



## steelers fan (Jun 26, 2009)

i run moonlights for a couple hours at night simply because it looks so cool :thumb:


----------



## phxl (Nov 21, 2008)

I had a moonlight on my 29g a while back. In the auto section of Walgreens I picked up some car interior accent lights... blue and plugged into the cigarette lighter. Grabbed a cheap plug mount adapter and there it was.

They weren't overly bright, but that was perfect as that tank was in my bedroom. Great way to fall asleep, watching the shadows of fish drift around!


----------



## Robtheheretic (Nov 14, 2009)

lol that sounds like an asome idea my girl wont let me put a bigger tank are room cus she doesnt like the HOBs sound witch is why i like them lol but i manged to get a 5 gallon hex tank in the room but know she doesnt ever let me put the light on so my be that car kit will work


----------



## robertw (Aug 6, 2009)

I have been very happy with my lights, I keep them on for a few hours during the night then turn I them off since it didn't seem like my fish were sleeping like they did before in the pitch black.


----------



## iCichlid (Sep 21, 2009)

i have 6 or 7 LED Modules on my 55g that run in the off hours of the main light (Each mod has 2 LED's). Since adding them, they are growing and breeding like rabbits! I have a mix of white and blue LED's. That video was with only 3 or 4 mod's.

Video:


----------



## paradigmsk8er (Apr 13, 2009)

Great video. I noticed the same activity in my tank. I added a dual/blue LED module to the corner of my 26 bow...for the first several days the fish seemed a little confused by the light..but once they settled in they seemed to enjoy it.

My 100 that I am putting together now will have a blue/white led moonlight setup again in one of the corners, but only 4 leds and making sure that the tank still has some darkspots. This time though my entire lighting setup will be on a timer, so the lights won't be on all night.

I know in the pico FOWLR saltwater setup I had, the two damsels loved the blue moonlights..those fish never slept and were fun to watch at night.


----------



## Robtheheretic (Nov 14, 2009)

whats the point in the white leds? could some post pics of there lights so i can see how there set up?


----------



## mdaniel84 (Jan 28, 2010)

Great video that must be nice at night to look at!


----------



## newforestrob (Feb 1, 2010)

another great video Chris


----------

